# Vineyards around Normandy?



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
Now i know the majority on here like a glass or 3 of vino and also love going to France  
so i was just wondering if there are any vinyards around normandy or on route from Calais? we are heading there for 2 weeks at the begining of Sept and we are staying at Camping Le Grand Large.
Also which is the best supermarket around Calais to stock up on the way home?
Cheers.


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Normandy is not the best place in France for vinyards... You will see a lot of apple trees, I hope you like cider or calvados...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Until recently there were no vineyards in Normandy. But this has changed and some new ones have been planted. But it might be a while before they are producing a good wine.

Ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Yup, what Garfield85 said.

Attempts to grow vines in Normandy were scuppered by them being devastated by disease, so they decided to concentrate on what they're really which is apples! 

You'll find plenty of places selling cidre and calvados. Treat yourself!

MrWez


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Agree with the cidre and calvados recommendation. 

For supermarkets try the Auchan at Boulogne; just off the motorway and set within a huge retail park


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Cider, calvados and cheese, yum

For supermarkets try boulogne or away from Calais less of a captive audience and less day trippers faffing about and marvelling at French crisp flavours etc lol

For booze try pidou or the wine warehouses on the ZI just off A 26 just before ferry ports


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

For booze try* pidou* or the wine warehouses on the ZI just off A 26 just before ferry ports*

I agree with the Pidou recommendation as there is easy parking and if you go any day but Tuesday Patrick the manager is so helpful and will open several bottles of your favourite tipple for you to taste and advise on the bargains of the day, highly recommended.

http://www.pidou.com/modulosite2/wine-calais.htm

Bob*


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Too far north for vineyards i am afriad 

Good general supoermarket in Calias is Auchan plenty of room to park van and sell everything.. Its actually in Coquelles so hear for the Fort neuillay area and its not far from there.
Phill


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For a good selection of vineyards without too much travel best bet is the Loire Valley.
Although the larger supermarkets are good for cheese and wine etc. the bigger local street markets normally have a fair selection, be careful of the cheese sellers though, they have been known for dodgy dealings with tourists in the past.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Try Auchan, great selection of wines and spirits, good parking, fuel available and only 5-10 minutes from ferry terminal


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just found this ...............................

Lower Normandy Wine
Normandy has few but exquisite wines on offer. Only a small vineyard is renowned (locally) and produces excellent wines that will wonderfully accompany Lower Normandy's most famous meals. The local Normandy vineyard is called Arpents du Soleil.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The area where this wine is grown benefits from a dry and sunny microclimate. The first vintage year, 1998, has been almost immediately selected in a famous French wine guide and the vineyards have already received several medals for its quality.

In 2007 the vineyard accounted for 3 ha planted, 15,000 bottles have been produced. This Normandy wine has also received three medals in international competitions in Aquitaine, the very country of wine in France. The winegrower also received trophies for the outstanding quality of his vineyard, in a region where the weather and the soil are not welcoming for wine growing activities.

An explanation to the spectacular quality of this Normandy wine: the soil being foremost mineral and calcareous (like in Burgundy…) the flavour of the wine is consequently gorgeous.

This Normandy wine is foremost white. A red wine will soon be produced too. The wines produced here are based on the following grapes: Melon de Bourgogne, Auxerrois, Pinot Noir, Muller-Thurgau and Pinot Gris. These wines are of excellent quality and each year are quoted by many wine guides (books) as being of growing quality. Why not come to Normandy and taste them?

Top Tip! 
The website of the wine maker can be accessed at http://monsite.orange.fr/arpents-du-soleil/.

Lower Normandy not only offers wine but also boasts many local drinks you will be able to enjoy like Ciders, Eaux de vie, local liqueurs and the famous Calvados that you cannot miss if visiting or living in Lower Normandy.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Normandy hasn't the best climate for growing wine, you'll need to go a bit further south until we get a bit more global warming.

As has been said, best to go a bit further afield than Calais for a good supermarket - we stopped on the way back a couple of weeks ago at a really massive one in the outskirts of Boulogne, minutes from the E402/A16:

Leclerc Outreau
INDUSTRIAL BOULEVARD OF LIANE
62230 OUTREAU

http://www.e-leclerc.com/magasin/outreau/infospratiques


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Lower Normandy Wine
> Normandy has few but exquisite wines on offer. Only a small vineyard is renowned (locally) and produces excellent wines that will wonderfully accompany Lower Normandy's most famous meals. The local Normandy vineyard is called Arpents du Soleil.


Raynipper, you just taught something about France to a Frenchman... Congratulations.  Did you already taste this wine ? What do you think about it ? What colour is it ?

But I have to tell you I am still in doubt about microclimates in Normandy... For me the climate is wet, wet, and sometimes wet...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

garfield85 said:


> > Lower Normandy Wine
> > Normandy has few but exquisite wines on offer. Only a small vineyard is renowned (locally) and produces excellent wines that will wonderfully accompany Lower Normandy's most famous meals. The local Normandy vineyard is called Arpents du Soleil.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha garfield.
I would like to say I have tried it but so far I haven't come across it in Lidl's. I would expect it still has a limited supply and outlets.

It's odd but we do benefit from the Jersey 'microclimate. Always a couple of degrees warmer than the rest of Normandy and not as wet as Cherbourg.
All I have heard this year is what lousy weather everyone is having.??
Although we haven't had temps above 19c so far I can't say we have had any extreme or excessive weather than other years.

Not been bad at all................................. except when Aldra came. :roll:

Ray.


----------

